# 2010 World RPS Championhips



## cricketonthemove (May 16, 2010)

Time to Toss! The 2010 World Rock, Paper, Scissors world Championships in Toronto put on by Steam Whistle brewery. It takes place in November anualy. An exact date has not been set but I'll update when I hear more info. This is an open competition with a $40 registration fee...and a $10,000 first place prize! If anyone wants to go as a team let me know! If you just wanna go and wtach and drink it's like, $12.

Rock Paper Scissors World Championships | Steam Whistle Brewing, Toronto, Canada | Whatsonwhen

World RPS Society | World RPS Society


----------



## menu (May 17, 2010)

wow. this really exists


----------



## MrD (May 17, 2010)

How does one train for this?


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 17, 2010)

There's R,P,S exercises and training videos on youtube...I shit you not...My strategy is drink beer and challenge as many people as I can.


----------

